

Cloudflare thinks maximum DNS name length is 120 octets - hqhdfshsdh

One of the biggest DNS server hosts on the internet seems to have decided that the maximum DNS name length is 120 octets. Are they perhaps running out of HDD space?
======
namecast
Interesting. Have a sample query that displays this? Like, can you not enter a
label more than 120 octets into their web ui, or is it that entering the data
works fine but a 'dig -t TXT yourlabel.domain.com @cloudflare's NS servers'
gets truncated, or... ?

